# Beck Valley Culvert, Nottingham - June '16



## KM Punk (Aug 10, 2016)

*History*

Following Joseph Bazalgette's achievements with London's sewer systems, Nottingham realised that they needed one themselves. One part of this was the Beck Valley Culvert. It carries water, and a few CSOs, for a few miles under the eastern part of the city. Built in 1883/84 by Footing and Barry Contractors, it is almost entirely brick.

*Explore*

While I was looking forward to spending some quality time with my xbox, I received a message from UC, "Fancy trying Beck Valley tonight"
"Ow, ow, your twisting my arm"
Two hours later we were parked close to the outfall, putting our waders on.
After a brief conversation with a runner, and a panic when my waders breached, just when I remembered that my mobile was still in my pocket. We were in.
And boy was she gorgeous.

(1)







(2)






(3)






(4)






(5)






(6)






(7)






(8)






(9)






(10)






(11)






(12)






(13)






(14)






(15)






(16)






(17)






(18)






Cheers for Looking
​


----------



## krela (Aug 10, 2016)

Such craftsmanship for an unseen water and poop tunnel. Beats the crap out of concrete.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 10, 2016)

These tunnels are well constructed, brick by brick. Nicely done.


----------



## Kelan (Aug 10, 2016)

Thats a really good find! The photos are very impressive!


----------



## Locksley (Aug 11, 2016)

Great photos, some hardcore brick porn. I'm a little moist.


----------

